# Toshiba HD-A2 using Toslink



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Im thinking of getting a Hd dvd player and was wondering about the sound performance with these when using optical toslink cables. Ive had my eye on the Toshiba HD-A2 since the price is comming down pretty fast but, I have heard that there may be some bass issues with some of these early models.
Does anyone have experience with the sound quality of the A2 with using toslink that they would care to share. I will be comparing it with an Oppo 971. Thanks


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

No bass issues ever with the toslink output on the HD-A2. It re-encodes the new codecs (DD+ & TrueHD) to legacy 1509 kbps dts (the max that toslink allows per the S/PDIF spec). Very nice high bitrate, but not lossless.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

So do you think there would still be a noticeable difference in digital sound quality with an optical connection with HD DVD compaired to SD DVD?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Jerm357 said:


> So do you think there would still be a noticeable difference in digital sound quality with an optical connection with HD DVD compaired to SD DVD?


SD DVD uses 448 kbps Dolby Digital (AC-3), 768 kbps dts (most often nowadays  ), or occassionaly 1509 kbps dts (  ). The difference with the higher bitrates most often supplied by HD DVD or even with lossless TrueHD is subtle. I notice the improved sound most often with better imaging during quiet passages with sounds that are supposed to come from the surround channels. You have to listen carefully and be able to detect bad things like pre-echo, etc. 

So "noticeable" is somewhat dependent on the user. IME it can be noticed if you listen very carefully. :whistling:

The engineer in me is tells me that it "should be" better when the specs are better.:nerd:


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Cool thanks


----------

